# Scottish Highlands



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Mornin All

Does anyone know of any campsites or free camping areas around the Durness area, as we will be travelling from John O Groats across the top of the Highlands in April and then heading down country to Lockinver ?

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dave do you have a Sat Nav, where you can down load, POI's ?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Yes I have a tomtom that does I think ?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I know your looking for personal recommendations, however you can get lots of information, from mapping software and the list of POI's

if you download "Archies" POI's:-
http://www.archiescampings.eu/eng1/

Also look at the Caravan Club Site for there POI's, both "Club Sites" and "CL" sites are available


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sango sands in Durness springs to mind. A lovely site overlooking the sea. cant remember what the prices are though, I dont think it's dear, or I wouldn't have stayed there. :lol: 

Steve


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We stayed here in April this year. It is lovely. Right over the beach and next to the pub in the bustling metropolis of Durness.

The drive across the north coast is wonderful.

Have a good time.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Sango Sands at Durness is a fantastic site and if you have the nerve you can camp on the cliff edge. The views are fantasti, there is a village shop outside the site and a good resua, restau - eating place adjacent to the site. If you have time, try and get to Cape Wrath, it really is the end of the earth!!

Enjoy your trip.

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Booked at Sango Sands, looks a lovely site and the chap on the phone was very helpful.

Thanks all

Dave & Jan


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

just had a look on sango sands web page and very surprised to find that out of season you can stay there free.what a nice gesture,whats the chances of other sites doing it./ehu will cost £6, fair enough as they probably have to set it up individualy.toilets are open,no showers.its a shame restuarant is not open as would have been nice to give something back in return.will certainly use in summer


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

It is a great site in an amazing location.

We saw an otter on the beach a few miles up the road. you don't see them very often. Totally unspoilt.

The roads are better than you'd imagine as well.

It's a long way but we'll definately go back.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Scottish highlands*

Another thumbs up for Sango Sands. Some great pics of the area in my blog if you want a peep.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

DJBullman said:


> Hi
> 
> Booked at Sango Sands, looks a lovely site and the chap on the phone was very helpful.
> 
> ...


Take a walk east from the site and have a look at Smoo Cave.

The guy who drives the minibus to Cape Wrath is, if I've remembered correctly, is MMM magazine's advisor for the far north of Scotland. So if you take the trip, he'll have the local knowledge.


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Some great comments about Sango Sands in Durness although some are a few years old! We're thinking of driving from Oxfordshire to the northern tip of Scotland in August. Anybody got any other suggestions for unusual, scenic by a loch or sea campsites? Or any other campsites between Oxfordshire and Scotland if it comes to it? Thanks a lot.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Try Clachtoll Beach camping, our favorite site ever

here is their website

http://www.clachtollbeachcampsite.co.uk/

Hope that helps

DJM


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

> Try Clachtoll Beach camping, our favorite site ever
> 
> That's definitely on the list. How beautiful! Thank you.


----------

